# Vetassess verification



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello !

I have applied for Review of my VETASSESS ASSESSMENT with more documents being submitted to verify one of my employment, the MARA Agent is of the opinion that VETASSESS Officer could make a Verification Call to the previous employer and to me to Verify the details.

I have couple of queries:

a. Would the Verification Call would be from India or Australia?
b. What all details will VETASSESS Officer Verify?
c. when the Verification Call is made to the employer, what all details would VETASSESS Officer Verify, my Roles & Responsibilities is signed by the Chairperson of the Organisation, would VETASSESS Officer expect the answers to Joining Date, Resignation Date, Roles & Responsibilities.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

amanlucky said:


> Hello !
> 
> I have applied for Review of my VETASSESS ASSESSMENT with more documents being submitted to verify one of my employment, the MARA Agent is of the opinion that VETASSESS Officer could make a Verification Call to the previous employer and to me to Verify the details.
> 
> ...


1)In my case call was from Australia 
2)I applied as a self employed person so call was made to me asking about name birthdate designation , roles and responsibilities.... 

U need to prepare to answer according to what is written in documents you provided and same call can happen with your employer in your case to verify the authenticity..


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

good day. at vetassess site i see that the minimum experience should be not less 1 y. 
is it enough in order to claim 5 extra points to the main applicant?


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

natali-new said:


> good day. at vetassess site i see that the minimum experience should be not less 1 y.
> is it enough in order to claim 5 extra points to the main applicant?


I have the same question.
My work experience is 11 months. Does that mean I'll get a negative skills assessment?


----------



## SenthilSAP (Jun 7, 2016)

*Vetassess Documents*

For Vetassess skill assessment on 234212 (Food Techonogies), is that mandatory to provide the Statement of service on the Company Letterhead? Is there an alternative way to submit the proof of employment? Since getting the Roles and Responsibilities on the Company Letterhead is bit challenging.


----------

